# Tosai frisst nicht, verbleibt an ruhigen Orten. Andere Scheuern



## derMaggus (11. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

seit zwei Tagen beobachte ich einen meiner kürzlich erworbenen Tosai mit einem merkwürdigen Verhalten.

Er verweilt neuerdings allein, der Gruppe fern. Teilweise in Strömung oder auch mal in ruhigen Bereichen des Teich in der Nähe von Pflanzen. So als würde er sich bewusst Ruhe suchen.

Leider ist der kleine Racker, wenn man ihm dann näher kommt, noch immer verdammt flink und so wollte ich ihn nicht unnötig stressen um ihn zu isolieren und zu untersuchen.

Sicher bin ich mir nicht, aber ich meine eine Brustflosse hält er überwiegend nah am Körper.

Zum Teich: geschätzt 3500-4500 Liter (war schon auf dem Grundstück als ich es erworben habe), reichlich Golffische, 8 kleine Koi (ja, der Teich wird im kommenden Jahr vergrößert). Die kleinen vielleicht 10cm und die "großen" eventuell sogar schon 20cm 
Verbaut ist ein PMA 12000 UVA Biofilter welchen ich aber mittels AquaForte Eco Plus 6500 betreibe und eine Extra UVC (55 Watt Osaga) angeschafft habe. Ausgekleidet in Folie, Findlinge am Boden vor zwei oder drei Wochen entfernt (Tipp aus dem Bekanntenkreis, dass sich dort sonst tote Stellen bilden könnten), zwei Seerosen die schön blühen, bisschen __ Rohrkolben und Zebragras. Tu mich aber mit der Bestimmung erstmal noch grundsätzlich etwas schwer. Kommt alles noch 
Wasser ist auf jeden Fall ziemlich klar und nach dem Teilwasserwechsel dann etwas trüb (Neuteichsyndrom will ich es mal nennen) was aber innerhalb weniger Stunden dann wieder aufklart.
Belüftet wird mit zwei Steinen in ca 30cm Tiefe. Teich ist allgemein 80-90cm tief. Kein Salz.

Das Wasser versuche ich alle zwei bis drei Tage mit ca. 1/10-1/9 Frischwasser aus dem Brunnen zu unterstützen.

Wasserwerte ermittele ich mit Tröpfchentests und bisher schaut alles in Ordnung aus.

Einzig was mir zusätzlich etwas Sorgen bereitet: die Koi scheuern sich. Fressen dafür aber ziemlich normal. Wenngleich die Futteraufnahme etwas zögerlicher abläuft als noch vor vier Wochen, wo sie bewusst meine Nähe gesucht haben und nach Futter förmlich schnappten. Wenn ich heute Futter einwerfe, dann verbleiben sie erstmal am Grund und kommen dann mit den Goldfischen ca. 1-2 Minuten später nach oben um dann hastig das Futter aufzunehmen. Ich füttere dreifarbige Sticks und "Coppens Premium Koifutter" ebenfalls dreifarbig. Soweit ich es schaffe morgens eine Hand voll und dann nachmittags sobald ich zu hause bin ebenfalls noch mal zwei, drei Hände voll verteilt bis in den Abend.

Ich hoffe ich habe alle wichtigen Dinge zusammengetragen und hoffe auf Rat.

Anbei noch ein Video. Man sieht dort schön wie aktiv und fidel der Rest der Truppe ist.
(wird eingefügt sobald es vollständig hochgeladen ist)


----------



## Teich4You (11. Juli 2016)

Moin.

bitte stelle nochmal die genau gemessenen Wasserparameter ein.
Ammonium
Nitrit
PH
Temp
Sauerstoff

Wichtig wäre vielleicht auch die Werte von deinem Brunnen mit dem du nachfüllst.

"Reichlich" Goldfische hört sich nach einer Menge an. Dazu noch 8 Koi. Alles auf max 4.500 Liter.
Das ist ein starker Überbesatz! (Faustregel 1. Koi 5.000 Liter, jeder weitere nochmal 2-3.000 Liter, und nicht unter 5 Koi, da diese gerne in der Gruppe leben).
Macht summasummarum: an die 20 Kubik+passende Filterung für eine gesunde Fischhaltung.

Bei so vielen Fischen auf kleinem Volumen ist auch der natürlich vorliegende Keimdruck sehr hoch, so das schwächere Fische schon mal leichter einen weg bekommen und sich dann nicht erhohlen können.

Wird der Teich wenigstens zusätzlich belüftet?

Anhaltendes Scheuern ist ein Zeichen von parasitärem Befall. Was das dann genau ist und wie man es gezielt behandeln kann zeigt einem ein Abstrich unter dem Mikroskop. Bitte nicht irgendwas in den Teich kippen.

Ich denke @tosa wird das Thema hier auch nochmal aufrollen und ein paar Tipps geben können.


----------



## derMaggus (11. Juli 2016)

Hi Florian,

ja, Belüftung ist drin. Hatte ich erst mit der Überarbeitung meines Post hinzugefügt.

Wasserwerte wie folgt:
KH 5
PH zwischen 7,5 und 8
NH4/NH3 0,009
NO2 0,2-0,4
O2 8-10
Temperatur hatte ich vergessen zu messen.

Die Goldfische lassen sich recht schwer zählen- sind ziemlich aktiv. Ich würde sie auf 20 schätzen. Drei große, der Rest klein.

Ob die Literangabe stimmt, weiß ich nicht. Der Teich ist in Form einer Niere (selbst angelegt durch den Vorbesitzer).


----------



## tosa (11. Juli 2016)

O2 8-10? Was sagt der Wert? Mg/l

Wassertemperatur?

Pflanzen im Teich?

Dein niedrigster o2 wert ist nachts zwischen 3-6 Uhr!

Gib mal etwas mehr Infos....


----------



## derMaggus (11. Juli 2016)

Pardon, es sollte mg/l sein, laut JBL O2 Test.

Pflanzen hatte ich eigentlich dazu geschrieben. Zwei Seerosen, zwei Töpfe mit __ Rohrkolben bzw. etwas ähnlichem dann noch etwas was aussieht wie __ Schilf (platte lange und breite Blätter) und Zebragras.

Ich werde heute einen neuen Test machen und würde dann probieren morgen gegen 6 Uhr einen weiteren O2 Test durchzuführen.

Leider lässt sich der erste Beitrag nicht mehr bearbeiten und so setze ich das Video einfach hier rein.


----------



## tosa (11. Juli 2016)

Na, da denke ich das dir morgens der o2 wert entgleisen wird, sehr wenig Wasser, viel Fisch und Pflanzen. Mit was für einer Pumpe belüftest du? Hänge die Steine tiefer, jeder cm einblastiefe löst mehr o2.

Und deine blubberpumpe ist deutlich zu klein!


----------



## muh.gp (11. Juli 2016)

Der Teich wird schnell warm, die Luft geht aus, Nitrit ist zu hoch, viele Pflanzen als Verbraucher, viel zu viele Fische, etc...

Setze mit der Fütterung ein paar Tage aus, wechsle weiter das Wasser, richtig belüften, denn Sauerstoff ist der Faktor, der sich am schnellsten minimiert und gib unbedingt Fische ab. In der jetzigen Konstellation wirst du Fische nicht über den Winter bringen.

Es liegt nur an dir!


----------



## derMaggus (11. Juli 2016)

Danke für eure Antworten!

Belüftet wird mit einer Oase AquaOxy 500 und zwei Belüftersteinen. Dann werde ich diese Teile nun auf den Teichboden versenken.

Die Pflanzen sind nachteilig? Sind diese nicht dafür da Nährstoffe zu reduzieren und ebenfalls Sauerstoff zu geben?

Futter für wie lang aussetzen? 

Fische abgeben wird eine Herausforderung- wer nimmt so was? Ich kenne erstmal niemanden der welche nehmen würde. In den nahegelegenen See kann und will ich sie nicht geben (bin Angler und weiß dass das ne dumme Idee wäre). Tipps?

Noch mal ganz deutlich: vielen Dank für jede Teilnahme hier! Ich bin Neuling und tu mich noch schwer mich sinnvoll einzuarbeiten. Ich lese sehr gerne und viel, aber die Zusammenhänge verstehen lernen, ist ein Prozess der eben nicht von heute auf morgen stattfindet.
Ebenfalls will ich nächstes Jahr den Teich um mindestens Faktor 3 vergrößern. Auch da versuche ich mir so viele Informationen wie möglich anzueignen. Einen Rieselfilter bin ich nebenbei schon am bauen und warte dort nur noch auf einige Teile um ihn fertigstellen zu können.


----------



## Teich4You (11. Juli 2016)

derMaggus schrieb:


> Belüftet wird mit einer Oase AquaOxy 500 und zwei Belüftersteinen. Dann werde ich diese Teile nun auf den Teichboden versenken.


Gut 



derMaggus schrieb:


> Die Pflanzen sind nachteilig? Sind diese nicht dafür da Nährstoffe zu reduzieren und ebenfalls Sauerstoff zu geben?


Tun sie ja auch, aber Nachts gibt es kein Sonnenlicht und die Pflanzen ziehen tatsächlich das O2 aus dem Wasser.
Daher ist das Sauerstoffminimum meist Morgens in der Früh.



derMaggus schrieb:


> Futter für wie lang aussetzen?


Am besten nur einige Tage.
Der gefilmte Koi sieht nicht gerade wohl genährt aus.



derMaggus schrieb:


> Fische abgeben wird eine Herausforderung- wer nimmt so was? Ich kenne erstmal niemanden der welche nehmen würde. In den nahegelegenen See kann und will ich sie nicht geben (bin Angler und weiß dass das ne dumme Idee wäre). Tipps?


Bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen eine Ladung Fische zum verschenken reinsetzen, oder für einen kleinen Groschen.


----------



## derMaggus (11. Juli 2016)

Gut, wird in Kleinanzeigen inseriert- zu verschenken, daran dachte ich gar nicht, finde die Idee aber reizvoll weil ich hoffe dass sie dann schnell raus kommen. 

Der gefilmte Zwerg ist wie gesagt fernab der Truppe und will einfach, trotz über ihm schwimmendem Futter, sich nicht zur Nahrungsaufnahme bewegen lassen.


----------



## tosa (11. Juli 2016)

derMaggus schrieb:


> Belüftet wird mit einer Oase AquaOxy 500 und zwei Belüftersteinen. Dann werde ich diese Teile nun auf den Teichboden versenken.


 sorry, das ding ist was für ein Aquarium, hole dir da mal was richtiges!!!



derMaggus schrieb:


> Die Pflanzen sind nachteilig? Sind diese nicht dafür da Nährstoffe zu reduzieren und ebenfalls Sauerstoff zu geben?


ja, richtig, die minimieren Nitrat und Phosphat, aber Ammonium und Nitrit nicht.
Ammonium geben die Fische mit Urin ab, aber bevorzugt über die Kiemen. Dieser steigt durch Laichspiel und ca. 1h nach dem füttern. Dann ist der Filter gefragt und muss dieses Ammonium in Nitrit umwandeln (und der ist bei dir zu hoch), von dort aus geht dann der Weg durch den Filter in Rtg. Nitrat und da kommen erst die Pflanzen zum Zug.

Fast richtig ist deine Aussage mit dem o2 der Pflanzen.
Richtig ist: 
Tagsüber geben die Pflanzen ab, nachts zehren sie ihn aus dem Wasser.

Um das Nitrit zu maskieren gebe bitte 1 Handvoll jodfreies Salz in den Teich und füttere mal 3-5 Tage nicht, dann messe bitte die Wasserwerte nochmal!

Mit was filterst du?

Fällt dir eigentlich nicht auf das deine ganzen Koi zu dünn sind? Liegt es vielleicht daran das die vom Futter nichts abbekommen? Das ist das Problem bei der Vergesellschaftung von __ Goldfisch und Koi. Was fütterst du?

Woher kommst du?


----------



## pema (11. Juli 2016)

Nun ja, jetzt muss ich auch mal was zum Thema 'Fische' schreiben:
kranke, ggf. von __ Parasiten befallene Tiere kann man doch nicht einfach über Ebay an arglose Käufer abgeben.
Da möchte ich euch mal sehen, wenn ihr solche Fische gekauft habt.

Überhaupt - und das meine ich jetzt nicht nur auf derMaggus bezogen - kann ich die Aussage: 'nächstes Jahr wird alles besser, dann kommt der große Teich und all die Unterwasserpflanzen und überhaupt...' nicht mehr lesen. Warum kauft man dann jetzt noch mehr Fische? Warum baut man nicht erst den angemessenen Teich, lässt ihn einfahren und schaut dann nach den begehrten Koi? Ich versteh das nicht.
petra


----------



## derMaggus (11. Juli 2016)

Also ich wohne in Königs Wusterhausen in Brandenburg. So südlich von Berlin in der Nähe vom bekannten Pannenflughafen 

Dünn? Find ich die Fische eigentlich nicht. Insbesondere den einen weiß/rot/schwarzen Koi (komm mit den Namen der Varietäten noch nicht so gut zurecht), finde ich schon ganz schön stattlich für die Schlumpfabmessungen  Aber klar, wenn ich bei Pflanzen Kölle am Koiteich stehe, könnt ich direkt so ein Brummer mitnehmen. Aber ich bin da geduldig. Das Ding mit dem Teich ist für mich noch irre neu. Hab erst Anfang des Jahres, genauer im März, angefangen mich damit zwangsläufig zu beschäftigen. Eigentlich wollte ich das Loch da direkt zuschütten. Und nun entsteht richtig Hobby und Freude an dem ganzen.

Gefiltert wird mit einem PMA 12000 UVC (* defekter Link entfernt *) ... das Teil hatte ich im März zerlegt, gereinigt und mal den Bestand aufgenommen. Da mir die Strömung zu wenig war, habe ich die Pumpe durch eine AquaForte 6500 getauscht. Ebenfalls war der Anschluss der UVC komplett zerbröselt weshalb ich eine Osaga 55 Watt angeschafft habe. Das PMA Ding ist jetzt also sozusagen nur noch eine reine Biostufe. Sicherlich auch etwas klein.

@tosa

was ist "was richtiges" in Bezug auf die aktuelle Größe und was könnte etwas sinnvolles sein für mögliche 30 qm im kommenden Jahr? Wobei ich mit Redundanz auch kein Problem habe und da im Zweifel auch in doppelter Ausführung umrüsten würde.

@Petra

Deine Anmerkungen kann ich total verstehen. Aber schau, es gibt leider unerfahrene Neulinge. Viele suchen doch erst Rat, wenn die Karre in den Sand gefahren wurde. Das Spiel wiederholt sich beim Auto, Haus, Job etc. Ich bin mit der Situation quasi konfrontiert worden und suche nun Rat.


----------



## pema (11. Juli 2016)

derMaggus schrieb:


> Deine Anmerkungen kann ich total verstehen.


Deshalb habe ich sie auch nicht nur auf dich bezogen...dieses Vorgehen ist ja nicht unüblich.
petra


----------



## troll20 (11. Juli 2016)

Hallo Marcus ???
Was mir bei deinem Video aufgefallen ist, ist das du mit einem Schlauch nachfüllst bzw Wasserwechsel machst. Sehr schön
Jedoch nach dem Benutzen bitte raus nehmen und vor dem Auffüllen erst einmal das abgestandene im Sommer gar kochend heiße Wasser ablaufen lassen.
Sonst gibt es eine  unnötige Keimbelastung in der Fischsuppe, kurz vorm kochen 
Weiterhin gefällt mir dieses zucken von deinem Koi überhaupt nicht, das sieht nach massiven Befall von Hauttierchen aus, die Atmung dazu kann auf geringen Sauerstoffgehalt deuten aber auch auf Kiemenwürmer, oder auf verätzte Kiemen.
Da bei dir in der nähe einige erfahrene Koihalter sitzen, wäre es schön, wenn einer von denen evtl. ein Blick auf den/ die Fische wirft. Andernfalls muss da ein Tierarzt ran.
Und wie Petra schon schreibt, ein abgeben von Fischen aus einem evtl. mit __ Parasiten befallenen Teich ist sehr unfair, sowohl für die Tiere als auch den neuen Besitzer, der dann uU nicht einen schönen Besatz hat, sondern einen kompl toten Besatz ;(


----------



## tosa (11. Juli 2016)

Hallo Marcus,

ich schreibe dir ne PN, bin nur 15km von dir entfernt....


----------



## ThorstenC (11. Juli 2016)

Ach tosa..der heilige Samariter der Koi!

Lass Dir von ihm die lehr und leidensreichen Geschichten erzählen und keine Köllekoi kaufen. ..

Du  bist höchstens in 15min bei mir..bis zu tosa bei entspannter Fahrweise 25min..

Ich habe aber null Koi Fachwissen...kann  nur ein we ig bei der Technik helfen...


----------



## tosa (11. Juli 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Ach tosa..der heilige Samariter der Koi!
> 
> Lass Dir von ihm die lehr und leidensreichen Geschichten erzählen und keine Köllekoi kaufen. ..
> 
> ...



Tja lieber Thorsten...... Schaffe dir mehr an, dann steigt auch zwangsweise das wissen.... Kann ja bei mir die kleinen 45-55cm nachzuchten abfischen und dir in den Teich schmeißen....


----------



## ThorstenC (11. Juli 2016)

Aber erst, wenn ich genau weiß,  wer bei mir Männlein oder Weiblein ist...
Ich will ja nicht züchten...
Von drei Köllekoi sehen zwei weiblich aus...abwarten..

Trotzdem vielen Dank für das Angebot.


----------



## derMaggus (12. Juli 2016)

Hola! 



troll20 schrieb:


> Hallo Marcus ???
> Was mir bei deinem Video aufgefallen ist, ist das du mit einem Schlauch nachfüllst bzw Wasserwechsel machst. Sehr schön
> Jedoch nach dem Benutzen bitte raus nehmen und vor dem Auffüllen erst einmal das abgestandene im Sommer gar kochend heiße Wasser ablaufen lassen.
> Sonst gibt es eine  unnötige Keimbelastung in der Fischsuppe, kurz vorm kochen
> ...


Ja, ich befülle mit exakt diesem Schlauch. Aber bevor ich da das Wasser fließen lasse, lass ich die abgestandene Suppe natürlich vorerst in mein Blumenbeet laufen. Ich hatte diesen einfach mal drin hängen lassen, damit ich mich am Folgetag daran erinnere, noch mal einen entsprechenden Teilwasserwechsel zu machen. 
Dennoch besten Dank für deinen Rat. 
Ja, das Verhalten stört mich eben auch. Hauptgrund, warum ich mich hier auch mal persönlich melde. Ansonsten eher silent-reader und "Bestauner" sowie Ideensammler.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Ach tosa..der heilige Samariter der Koi!
> 
> Lass Dir von ihm die lehr und leidensreichen Geschichten erzählen und keine Köllekoi kaufen. ..
> 
> ...


Gestern ne entspannte Stunde mit ihm telefoniert- dufter Typ! Wir wollen heute mal schauen dass wir den Zwerg gefangen bekommen und nehmen ihn unter die Lupe.

Zwecks Gedankenaustausch und überhaupt mal gucken was und wie die anderen es so treiben, bin ich natürlich schon hochgradig an Treffen interessiert  Koi-Influenza ist aktuell ganz schlimm!


----------



## Micha61 (12. Juli 2016)

Hallo,



derMaggus schrieb:


> KH 5
> PH zwischen 7,5 und 8



dann ist der CO2 Gehalt, zu niedrig
http://www.zahlengenie.de/koi/CO2Rechner/index.php?pH=8&kH=5&Rechnen=Rechnen

LG Micha


----------



## derMaggus (12. Juli 2016)

Hi Micha,

hilf mir mal bitte: was bedeutet zu niedrig? CO2 gering ist nicht gut?

Was mir irgendwie dringend fehlt und was ich bisher noch nirgends gefunden habe: eine Art Tabelle mit der Übersicht der wichtigsten Parameter eingefärbt in Richtung gut und eher nicht so gut und ab wann etwas in irgendeiner Weise kritisch wird. Dazu könnte man dann gleich wunderbare Overlays machen die Empfehlungen für eine entsprechende Verbesserung ausgeben würden ... ich glaub, wenn ich das irgendwann mal verstanden habe, dann mach ich das einfach mal.

Wie sind denn meine Wasserwerte so im allgemeinen? Wo schauts passabel aus und wo kritisch? Ich nahm erstmal an, noch im Mittelfeld zu sein.

Was mich auch noch überhaupt nicht gefällt, ist das "Geschätzte" bei den Skalierungen der Wasserwerte. gibt es denn dort nix was noch präziser ist? Dass die Stäbchen nix taugen, habe ich bereits mitbekommen (selbst überprüft), aber auch die Tröpfchentests sind irgendwie nur Schätzeisen. Je nach Tauglichkeit der Augen kann man da ja auch mal direkt ne Fehleinschätzung zu Papier nehmen- gefällt mir eher nicht so.


EDIT:

Ok, CO2 ist für die Pflanzen wichtig, lese ich gerade. Ideal ab Werten um 10-40mg/Liter. So ... mit dem Einbringen von O2 löse ich ja aber wieder CO2, richtig? Soweit man das deuten kann/will, könnte es aber einen kleinen Mangel an O2 geben. Henne-Ei-Problem?


----------



## Teich4You (12. Juli 2016)

Man darf die ganzen Werte auch nicht ohne Zusammenhang betrachten.
Manches beeinflusst sich eben gegenseitig.
Es hängt auch viel vom Ausgangswasser ab und dem Teichsystem.
Einige werden zB immer einen PH von 7,9-8,5 haben während andere automatisch bei 7,1 sind.
Das heißt aber eben nicht, das es schlecht ist. 
Man muss nur zusehen das die anderen Randbedingungen passen.
Lass dir etwas Zeit und informiere dich weiter.
Irgendwann bekommst du ein Gefühl für die Wasserwerte und auch für die aus deinem Teich.

Wenn du noch präzieser messen willst kannst du das zB mit einem Photometer machen.
Aber Tröpfchentest reichen "*meiner*" Meinung nach völlig aus.


----------



## tosa (12. Juli 2016)

Hallo Markus,

vielen Dank für den freundlichen Empfang bei euch.... schön habt ihr es....

ich versuche dann mal den heutigen frühen Abend zusammenzufassen, ist kein meckern....

Filter war schon gerade gereinigt als ich kam, war heavy dreckig. Beim nächsten Mal aber bitte nicht ganz so extrem reinigen (das hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen).

Der Patient war leider schon nicht mehr unter den lebenden, wir nahmen einen Abstrich stellten aber nichts fest (Kieme und Schleimhaut). Da die Augen noch klar waren, wurden die Kiemen angesehen, hier stellte ich fest, das diese deutlich zu blass waren.

Da ein Skimmer fehlt (auch das hatte ich vergessen, sorry), versuche den dreck von der Oberfläche (Kahmhaut) mit dem Sprudler in Wallung zu bringen.

Die Belüftung läßt du vorerst ab abends und über die Nacht mit der von mir mitgebrachten Pumpe laufen, den neuen Ausströmer hatte ich dir als PN gesandt, der ist feiner und bringt eine deutlich bessere Einmischung von o2.

Besatz:
Das was derzeit da drin ist kannst du so lassen, schmeiss die Goldfische bei Gelegenheit raus (nächstes Jahr reicht das auch) und baue dann in Ruhe um. Hierzu würde ich unseren Bastler Thorsten C. gerne mit einbinden wollen. Deine Gedanken sind gut und das läßt sich auch realisieren.

Als Behandlung haben wir auf 0,4 aufgesalzen, der Rest war sehr aktiv und gut drauf. Ich denke mal das mit etwas anderem Futter und noch ein paar Tipps du für dieses Jahr über die Runden kommst (aber das alte verbrauche bitte, dann sprechen wir in Ruhe drüber).

Ihr Beide seit natürlich recht herzlich auch bei uns eingeladen, da bequatschen wir den Rest....

Das wird schon.....

P.S.: Lasse mal dein Brunnenwasser testen, interessant wären die Parameter Ammonium, Nitrit, Eisen..... das wäre echt hilfreich.... wenn du dazu noch Fragen hast weißt ja wo ich bin.....


----------



## derMaggus (13. Juli 2016)

Den Filter hätte ich schon viel eher reinigen müssen. Mir fehlt da aktuell noch jegliches Gefühl für das "wann" und "wie oft" im allgemeinen. "Drüber", so weiß ich nun, war er aber in jedem Fall- passiert mir so nun kein zweites mal, da ich lieber nun einmal mehr fix nachsehe und beurteile.

Gänzlich reinigen, ich weiß. Jetzt muss sich das Teil nun erstmal wieder gut einfahren. Aber was soll ich sagen: mein Wasser war heute morgen bereits wieder richtig klar. Wenn ich heute wieder zu hause bin, schaue ich mir alles noch einmal genau an (auch wie der Filter nun wieder aussieht) und hoffe aber erst einmal, dass sich eine Verbesserung zu den Tagen zuvor eingestellt hat. 

Auf jeden Fall bin ich irre begeistert vom Treffen gestern. Richtig entspannt, unfassbar hilfsbereit und komplett selbstlos- so was ist sehr sehr selten!

Diese Eintrübung/Neuteichsyndromdingens ist die Kahmhaut? Ok. Da ich nun auch zunehmend Schaumbildung festgestellt habe, will ich mir einen Kescher mit Strumpfhose oder ähnlichem präparieren um genau solche Teile flott vom Oberflächenwasser abnehmen zu können. Klappte gestern mit meinem Kescher leider nicht sonderlich gut.

Sprudler samt Ersatzmembrane ist bestellt. Die liefern ja flott. 

Den Besatz reduzieren will ich dennoch flott angehen. So viele weiße Goldfische sind eh langweilig bzw. auch die Roten- gleicht sich alles viel zu sehr. Und Nachwuchs, so weiß ich, ist ja eh schon wieder neuer drin. Da kann ich also ruhig eher als später anfangen "abzuschöpfen" 

Zwecks Umbau brauche ich auch dringend weiteren Input/Rat. Klar, ich habe irgendwie Ideen und sogar ein wenig Halbwissen aus dem Internet, aber wenn man so ein Projekt abgeht, bin ich um alle Ratschläge sehr dankbar. Meine Frau kann sich da immer nichts so richtig drunter vorstellen, außer, dass alles irgendwie noch deutlich größer werden soll. 

... und das Futter kann ich ja schon teilweise umstellen bzw. schon mit etwas anderem zufüttern. Den Rest bekommt die Katze. Oder so 

Danke, danke und danke!


----------



## Teich4You (13. Juli 2016)

derMaggus schrieb:


> Den Rest bekommt die Katze.







derMaggus schrieb:


> Zwecks Umbau brauche ich auch dringend weiteren Input/Rat. Klar, ich habe irgendwie Ideen und sogar ein wenig Halbwissen aus dem Internet, aber wenn man so ein Projekt abgeht, bin ich um alle Ratschläge sehr dankbar. Meine Frau kann sich da immer nichts so richtig drunter vorstellen, außer, dass alles irgendwie noch deutlich größer werden soll.


Du kennst deinen Garten am besten. Mach doch einfach mal ein paar Zeichnungen von dem was dir durch den Kopf geht. Dann hier reinstellen, vielleicht in ein neues Umbauthema. Darüber kann man dann in Ruhe diskutieren. Außerdem muss man für Frauen immer alles aufmalen, das kennen bestimmt viele hier, dann können die sich auch vorstellen was man meint.


----------



## Micha61 (13. Juli 2016)

Morsche,



derMaggus schrieb:


> CO2 gering ist nicht gut?


auf die schnelle, hier http://www.naturagart.com/klares-wasser-im-teich/teichfilter/filtertechnik-grenzwerte-kohlendioxid



tosa schrieb:


> wir nahmen einen Abstrich stellten aber nichts fest


bestätigt mich in meiner Annahme, der CO2 Wert ist für Koi, zu niedrig.
Dadurch Scheuern, Springen und Kiemenspülen.



tosa schrieb:


> Die Belüftung läßt du vorerst ab abends und über die Nacht






tosa schrieb:


> Lasse mal dein Brunnenwasser testen


besser selber machen, vor Ort.
Täglich ph und KH messen, dann den CO2 Wert ermitteln, wenn dieser wieder über 5 liegt, sollte das Scheuern eigentlich verschwunden sein. ( evtl. mit einem TWW nachhelfen, dabei das Frischwasser, unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche einleiten !!)



Teich4You schrieb:


> Aber Tröpfchentest reichen "*meiner*" Meinung nach völlig aus.


für Goldi und Co ja, aber nicht bei Koi.
Wenn Du mal einen Test mit einem Checker ( Ei von Hanna) gemacht hast und mit einem Tröpchentest gegentestest, wirst Du Deine Meinung gaaaanz schnell ändern.
Als Beispiel ph
Hanna ph Meter 6,9
JBL Test 3-10, ca 7,2
Sera 8,0

LG Micha


----------



## derMaggus (13. Juli 2016)

Fischfutter, Florian. Das Zeugs was eher wie Puffreis als ordentliche Nahrung ist. Auch da habe ich mich mal aufklären lassen. Klar, ist irgendwie schade drum, aber ich mag ja auch nicht jeden Abends Chips essen sondern auch mal was vernünftiges auf dem Teller haben.

Ja, wenn es soweit ist, dann will ich genau so hier vorgehen. Habe mir deine Doku auch schon angesehen und bin irre erstaunt wie schön das alles geworden ist! Richtig harmonisches Gesamtbild- gefällt mir sehr gut!

@Micha,

Torsten empfiehlt mir mein Brunnenwasser mal richtig analysieren zu lassen. Also jenes welches ich da in den Teich leite wenn ich einen Teilwasserwechsel mache. 
Wegen dem CO2 werde ich mich jetzt mal in Anschluss noch belesen.

Was ist ein Hanna-Ei?


----------



## Teich4You (13. Juli 2016)

Moinsen.

Wollte einfach nochmal allgemein über das Thema messen reden.
Vielleicht zu mir: Ich messe PH mit einem digitalen Messgerät, also nicht mit den Tropfen. Diese nutze ich nur für NO2 und NH4.

Was ich mich immer frage ist, woher soll man denn die Referenz nehmen? Welcher Test stimmt den jetzt?
Stimmt der billige, die Tropfen, oder das teure Messgerät? Und wer sagt mir nicht das zu irgend einem Zeitpunkt einer der Test Abweichungen hat durch falsche oder fehlende Kallibrierung, abgelaufene Reagenzien usw.

Daher finde ich man sollte auch gut hinsehen wie es den Fischen geht. Solange sie gesund und munter sind kann ich weiter meinem angewandten Test vertrauen.Ich würde erst bei Problemen den Test in Zweifel ziehen und mal mit anderen Dingen gegenprüfen.



derMaggus schrieb:


> Habe mir deine Doku auch schon angesehen und bin irre erstaunt wie schön das alles geworden ist! Richtig harmonisches Gesamtbild- gefällt mir sehr gut!


Meine Baugrube momentan?


----------



## derMaggus (13. Juli 2016)

Na von Baugrube hatte ich nix gesehen, nur die schöne Ecke mit den vielen Steinen, dem __ Moos, den tollen __ Ahorn in der Ecke und dann quasi so direkt an der Terrasse dran. Genau mein Ding! Passt bei mir leider nicht ganz so zum Rest, aber direkt an die Terrasse dran, genau da mag ich im kommenden JAhr dann auch hinkommen. 

Wenn ich mal wieder auf dem Dach vom Haus rumwusel, dann schieße ich mal ein Bild von der aktuellen Lage und werde im Anschluss mal noch die Pixel schubsen um zu zeigen wie ich mir ca. das Ziel der Reise so vorstelle.


----------



## Teich4You (13. Juli 2016)

derMaggus schrieb:


> Na von Baugrube hatte ich nix gesehen, nur die schöne Ecke mit den vielen Steinen, dem __ Moos


Achsooooo! 
Ja der *war *schön.


----------



## Micha61 (13. Juli 2016)

derMaggus schrieb:


> Was ist ein Hanna-Ei?


soetwas http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/161953502158?lpid=106&chn=ps&ul_noapp=true



derMaggus schrieb:


> Torsten empfiehlt mir mein Brunnenwasser mal richtig analysieren zu lassen.


sehr gut !!



derMaggus schrieb:


> Wegen dem CO2 werde ich mich jetzt mal in Anschluss noch belesen.


sehr gut !!
Hatte mich auch nie, um diesen Wert gekümmert, erst als es zu Problemen kam und ich schon den Doc hohlen wollte, Bin dann eher, durch Zufall auf den zu niedrigen CO2 Wert gestoßen. Als der dann wieder, bei 5 mg/l lag, war der Spuk vorbei.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Ich messe PH mit einem digitalen Messgerät,


sehr gut !!


Teich4You schrieb:


> NO2 und NO4.


die Eier sind genauer.



Teich4You schrieb:


> woher soll man denn die Referenz nehmen?


Wie wäre es mit den Werten des örtlichen Wasserversorgers ? (einfach googlen)
Dann mal das Leitungswasser testen.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Und wer sagt mir nicht das zu irgend einem Zeitpunkt einer der Test Abweichungen hat durch falsche oder fehlende Kallibrierung, abgelaufene Reagenzien usw.


Sagt Dir keiner, musst Du selber kontrollieren.
In meiner Bedienungsanleitung steht, mind. 1x im Monat kalibrieren, also muss ich mich daran halten, sonst Fehleranzeige.



Teich4You schrieb:


> man sollte auch gut hinsehen wie es den Fischen geht.


absolute Zustimmung !!



Teich4You schrieb:


> bei Problemen den Test in Zweifel ziehen und mal mit anderen Dingen gegenprüfen.


soweit, sollte es erst gar nicht kommen.
Aus *eigener *Erfahrung, mit 4 verschiedenen Test (Streifen, Sera,JBL, Hanna) kann ich nur empfehlen, bei Koihaltung so genau wie möglich zu testen.
Da fallen die 3 Erstgenannten, raus.
JBL reicht bei Goldi und Co aus, liefert Werte, die  Hanna am nächsten stehen.


LG Micha


----------



## tosa (13. Juli 2016)

Hallo Markus,

Freue mich schon auf deinen Umbau..... Wie gesagt hast ja die Anschrift....

@Micha,
Also springen und kiemenspülen war gar nicht zu sehen, auch kein scheuern.

Betreffend der messmethode hatte ich irgendwann mal einen threat eröffnet....


----------



## koiteich1 (13. Juli 2016)

@fromnai 
Machst du Werbung für Mikroskope


----------



## Micha61 (14. Juli 2016)

Hallo,



tosa schrieb:


> Also springen und kiemenspülen war gar nicht zu sehen, auch kein scheuern.


gescheuert haben sie, siehe Überschrift und 1. Beitrag.
Vieleicht müssen auch nicht, alle drei Symtome gleichzeitig auftreten.
Mittlerweile wurde die Belüftung reduziert und TWW durchgeführt, gut möglich das der CO2 Wert bei Deinem Besuch, wieder etwas höher lag.
Warum es mir hauptsächlich geht, wenn man ein anderes Verhalten der Fische bemerkt (keine sichtbaren Verletzungen), dann sofort die Wasserwerte so genau wie möglich testen, manchmal hilft dann ein billiger TWW schon.

LG Micha


----------



## derMaggus (14. Juli 2016)

Gesprungen sind sie eher gar nicht. Erst als ich den Filter wieder eingebaut hatte sind sie den Abend über drei mal gesprungen. 

Scheuern wird immer seltener. Gestern hatte ich mich noch mal eine Dreiviertelstunde an den Teich gesetzt und aufmerksam beobachtet. Dabei scheuerte sich tatsächlich nur ein Koi in der gesamten Zeit. 

Was mir grundsätzlich aufgefallen ist: die Truppe scheint sich wohl zu fühlen. Sie sind deutlich weniger schreckhaft als noch vor zwei oder drei Tagen. Werfe ich Futter in den Teich, nehmen sie es direkt auf. Vorher war es eher alles verhalten. Die Koi warteten bis die Goldfische in Formation von einer Seite des Teichs zur anderen schwammen um dann als geschlossene Gruppe an die Wasseroberfläche zu kommen um es aufzunehmen. 

Auch hat sich das Wasser IMMENS verändert. Ich schäme mich richtig, nicht einfach mal vorher den Filter als Auslöser in Betracht gezogen zu haben. Diesen nehme ich nun in meine regelmäßigen Kontrollen auf und schaue ihn mir an. Ich weiß nicht warum, aber ich irgendwie nahm ich an dass die Biologie lieber in Ruhe gelassen werden sollte. Nun bin ich schlauer.


----------



## tosa (14. Juli 2016)

Hallo Markus,

Das hört sich gut an, aber wie gesagt, leicht reinigen reicht, nur die Reinigung vor meinem Besuch war ganz offensichtlich echt notwendig, war ja reichlich blumendünger.

@Micha. 
Da bin ich komplett bei dir...


----------



## krallowa (14. Juli 2016)

derMaggus schrieb:


> irgendwie nahm ich an dass die Biologie lieber in Ruhe gelassen werden sollte


Ist ja im Prinzip auch richtig, wenn alles gut läuft kann man den Teich und die Biologie auch in Ruhe lassen.
Nur sollte man auf bestimmte Werte achten und das Verhalten der Tiere richtig interpretieren.


----------



## derMaggus (14. Juli 2016)

Und da will ich mich auf jeden Fall verbessern. Ich bin nun wieder um einen Anhaltspunkt schlauer.


----------



## tosa (14. Juli 2016)

derMaggus schrieb:


> Und da will ich mich auf jeden Fall verbessern. Ich bin nun wieder um einen Anhaltspunkt schlauer.



Kriegen wir schon hin..... Jeder hat mal damit angefangen.....


----------



## derMaggus (8. Aug. 2016)

So, nun hat es leider auch die restlichen der Charge dahin gerafft :-( zumindest lässt sich der dritte im Bunde nicht mehr ausfindig machen. Sah eigentlich recht vital aus, aber vielleicht hat ihn sich auch eine Katze geschnappt- könnte ja auch noch sein.

Jedenfalls habe ich mich nun direkt auf Teilesuche begeben und mir drei Regentonnen, 6qm Japanmatten, 100KG Lavasteine und reichlich Rohre und Durchführungen etc pp. 

Ich will vorerst mit zwei Tonnen starten. Verrohrt ist alles bisher mit DN50 und soll von meiner AquaForte 6500 angetrieben werden. Soweit so gut. Jetzt habe ich nur leider das Problem, dass die Tonne mit dem Auslauf nicht schnell genug auslaufen lässt und die erste folglich direkt überläuft.

Jemand hierzu eine Idee? Reicht der eine DN50 Ausgang nicht? Wenn ich nun einen zweiten dazu mache, müsste ich ja folglich sicherlich in der Verbindung der zwei Tonnen ebenfalls eine zweite Reihe einziehen. Wie führe ich dann die beiden Rohre wieder zusammen? Also gibt es da etwas? 2x DN50 in 1xDN??¿ (Ironie). Dazu brauche ich mal bitte kurz einen Paten der mir mit Erfahrung weiter hilft. So viel rumlöchern und sinnlos weitere Teile anschaffen, mag ich nach der aktuellen Materialschlacht nicht.


----------



## pema (10. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Marcus,
ich will ja jetzt in dem allgemeinen (jetzt stattfindenden) Technikgerede nicht unangenehm auffallen, aber:
warum willst du jetzt die Filteranlage eines Teiches, den du doch nächstes Jahr sowieso vergrößern (oder so ähnlich ) willst, verbessern.
Sind jetzt alle Fische tot?   Dann hast du eben einen fischlosen Teich .... bis zum größeren Teich mit toller Filteranlage und allen Pi-Pa-Po.

Nur mal so nebenbei gefragt (von jemandem, der keine Fische in seinem Teich mehr hält).
petra


----------



## derMaggus (10. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Petra,

ich will mich vorbereiten damit nicht alles neu für die aktuellen Bewohner ist. Sprich, der Filter ist notwendig da es Verbesserungspotential bei den Wasserwerten gibt und zudem modular und somit super zu übernehmen. Allen voran: er soll sich einfahren und zeigen dass er funktioniert. Ansonsten will ich die Zeit bis zum Umbau nutzen und weiter verbessern.


----------



## Zacky (10. Aug. 2016)

derMaggus schrieb:


> drei Regentonnen


- ist schon mal gut. Welche Größe & welche Form?



derMaggus schrieb:


> 6qm Japanmatten


- kann man gebrauchen



derMaggus schrieb:


> 100KG Lavasteine


- würde ich nicht nutzen, stattdessen Helix belüftet & bewegt



derMaggus schrieb:


> reichlich Rohre und Durchführungen etc pp.


Welche Durchmesser? 



derMaggus schrieb:


> Reicht der eine DN50 Ausgang nicht?


- nein



derMaggus schrieb:


> So viel rumlöchern und sinnlos weitere Teile anschaffen, mag ich nach der aktuellen Materialschlacht nicht.


- das wird aber evtl. sein müssen, wenn der Filter besser laufen sollte und auch für die Teicherweiterung kompatibel bleiben soll.

Die Regentonnen würde ich auch bei der aktuellen Teichgröße gleich mit mind. DN 110 untereinander verbinden. Wie viele Verbindungen in der Größe hängt noch von anderen Dingen ab. Wenn der Teich vergrößert werden soll und somit aller Voraussicht nach, auch die Durchflussrate erhöht wird, brauchst Du einfach mehr offene Verbindungen im Filter, damit die Tonnen eben nicht überlaufen. In deiner weiteren Filter- & Teichplanung sollte auf jeden Fall ein Vorfilter für den Grobschmutz seinen Platz finden. Was da genau in Frage kommen könnte, richtet sich ein wenig nach Budget und Teichaufbau, was man später bei einer genaueren Planung in Betracht ziehen kann.

Es gibt hier auch viele Beiträge zu Filterbauten, auch Regentonnenlösungen oder anderen LowBudget-Filtersystemen. Alles hat seine Vor- & Nachteile, so dass Du Dir wirklich die Zeit nehmen solltest, diese Beiträge mal in Ruhe zu lesen. So hast Du später bei der Planung auch einen besseren Überblick über das, was Du bei Dir evtl. benötigst.


----------



## derMaggus (11. Aug. 2016)

Ich habe bisher drei rechteckige 310l Regentonnen gekauft. Es wird sich zeigen müssen, wie sinnvoll diese Form ist. Derzeit habe ich alles an Ein- und Übergängen/Läufen in DN50 verrohrt. 

Nicht unerwähnt lassen möchte ich, dass ich bisher nur auf zwei Tonnen setze. Die dritte steht quasi erstmal noch auf dem Abstellgleis, da ich vorerst auch schauen muss wie und wo ich diese geschickt im Gestrüpp integriere- soll ja nicht all zu wüst aussehen.

Jedenfalls habe ich für den Anschluss der Sammeltonne, welche zudem auch als Japanmatten-Stätte fungiert, einen Eingang DN50. Hier gehe ich direkt mit dem 2" Schlauch der AquaForte 6500 dran. Diese liegt ca. 30cm unter der Wasseroberfläche und geht dann die ca. die 90cm hoch bis zum Eingang der Tonne. Nehmen wir also mal ca. 1,5m als Brutto-Höhe an. Somit soll da auch ganz gut was durch gehen. Bei meinen Tests war ich ziemlich überrascht was die Pumpe leistet als sie mit 2" verrohrt war. Vorher über 1" gelaufen, war die Leistung zwar auch nett, aber absolut kein Vergleich zur 2" Verrohrung.

Jedenfalls geht es seit gestern mit 3 Überläufen DN50 in die Tonne 2. Dort mit 30° Bögen bis ganz nach unten. In dieser Tonne wollte ich meine bereits gekauften und in Säcke abgepackten Lavasteine legen und von unten belüften. An diesem Plan werde ich für dieses Jahr auch festhalten. Von Tonne zwei habe ich somit folglich nun auch drei Ausgänge zu je DN50 gesetzt und diese laufen nun in ein DN75 Rohr direkt in den Teich. Leider fing es gestern bitter böse an zu regnen und ich konnte meinen neuen Umbau noch nicht testen. Aber bei einem Probelauf vorgestern sah es erstmal ganz ordentlich aus. 

Vorfiltration soll vorerst über eine Vortextonne stattfinden. Bis dahin werde ich mich mit Bürsten und den Matten zufrieden geben. Alles was ich jetzt mache, stellt eine Verbesserung ungeahnten Maßes zu dem dar, was ich vorher hatte/noch habe. Denn derzeit läuft alles über eine poplige TIP PMA12000 UVC Kammer. Das ist quasi nix im Vergleich zu dem was ich da aktuell hinstelle. Da wird quasi nix abgeschieden sondern nur ein minibisschen Bio gemacht. Das Wasser ist dafür aber auch hin und wieder glasklar. Einzig das nachweisbare Nitrit ließ mich nun zum Anlass übergehen schon jetzt mit einem richtigen Filter anzufangen. Auch die Möglichkeit wenigstens ein kleinwenig Grobschmutz einzufangen, fand ich verlockend. 

Gelesen, gestaunt und aufgenommen habe ich schon so einiges. Inspiration gibt es hier ja nun wirklich zu Hauf- und nette Kontakte ebenso 

Ich nehme mal für mich, dass ich mich tendenziell in Richtung DN110 orientieren sollte sowie "mehr Tonnen" = "mehr besser" sind 


Danke für deinen Input!


----------



## Zacky (11. Aug. 2016)

Die 310 Liter-Regentonnen in eckiger Form sind erst einmal gut gewählt. Dort lassen sich die Tankverbindungen sehr gut dran befestigen. "mehr Tonnen = "mehr Besser" - ist so unbedingt richtig. Es kommt auf die richtige Zusammensetzung des Filtersystemes an, dann kann auch schon mal weniger = mehr sein. 

Die Verrohrung ist mit DN 50 nicht ganz glücklich gewählt, aber unter Beachtung, dass Du aktuell nur mit ca. 6000 l/h pumpst mag es reichen. Die 3-fach-Verrohrung zwischen den Behältern ist natürlich auf Dauer, insbesondere bei der späteren Teichvergrößerung, auch nicht haltbar. Wie Du im letzten Absatz selbst erwähnt hast, dass Du auf DN 110 umrüsten würdest, wäre der deutlich bessere Weg.

Als Vorfilter würde ich Dir von der Vortextonne abraten, es sei denn, dass Du diese sinnvoll mit einer Siebpatrone optimierst. Da Du bis dato noch gepumpt filterst, wäre ein Compactsieve II (Spaltsiebfilter) oder ein entsprechender Eigenbau zu empfehlen, um den Grobschmutz von den Japanmatten fern zu halten. Die Japanmatten sind nicht als Grobschmutzfilter geeignet, sondern sollten mehr als Besiedelungsfläche für Bakterien dienen.

Weiterhin viel Spaß...


----------



## derMaggus (11. Aug. 2016)

Die Japenmatten noch vor den Steinen zu wählen, ist eher dem Umstand geschuldet, dass ich mich mit zwei Tonnen aktuell einlaufen möchte. Ideal ist anders. Nur kann ich diese Matten mal eben fixer aus der Tonne hieven und kärchern/absprühen als die Steine. 

Beim Vortex hielt mich bisher eigentlich nur ab, dass man keine geeigneten großen runden Behälter bekommt, welche mindestens 1m Durchmesser haben und geeignet wären. Hatte mir schon einen Plan gemacht so was in GFK zu bauen (kann damit ganz gut umgehen), aber hätte mir das erst für den Winter aufgehoben.

Spaltsiebfilter nehme ich mal mit ... einlesen, verstehen etc 

Danke!


----------

